# [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler



## GxGamer (5. Juli 2010)

*[User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

User-Review des
Xilence M606

Aufgrund der Übersicht befinden sich diesmal alle Bilder in den Spoilern.
Um die gewünschten Bilder zu sehen, einfach auf "Show" drücken.
 
Danksagung

Herzlichen Dank an Xilence, welche das Sample zur Verfügung gestellt haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



01. Verpackung und Zubehör

Der Kühler kommt in einem sehr stabilen und gut gepolstertem Karton beim Kunden an. Das Sichtfenster im X-Design sticht sofort ins Auge.
 Der Kühler wird von mehreren Schaumstoffeinlagen mittig im Karton gehalten.
Das Zubehör befindet sich gut verpackt in 3 zusätzlichen weissen Kartons.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Enthaltenes Zubehör:

Montagematerial für die Intel-Sockel 775, 1366 sowie 1156.
Montagematerial für die AMD Sockel 754, 939, AM2, AM2+ und AM3.
Eine kleine Spritze No-Name-Wärmeleitpaste
 Adapter 4-Pin auf 3-Pin
Adapter für 7-Volt-Betrieb (Molex)
Installationsanleitung
4 Klammern zur Lüfterbefestigung (2 je Lüfter benötigt)
diverse Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben zur Befestigung
120mm Lüfter
und natürlich der Kühler selbst



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






02. Technische Daten

Höhe: 15,5cm
Breite: 13.5cm
Tiefe: 8,6cm
Gewicht 1,19kg
Lautstärke:17,6dB - 27, 8dB
2x 120mm Lüfter mit einer Tiefe von 25mm verbaubar
Lüfter kugelgelagert und gummiert, reduziert Vibrationen
maximaler Luftdurchsatz: 66,3CFM
maximale Verlustleistung: 150 Watt
Kühlerplatte und Pipes aus Kupfer
Lamellen aus Aluminium
Anlaufspannung: 7V
Betriebsspannung:10,8V ~ 13,2V DC
Zertifikate: RoHS, CE, FCC 

geeignet für alle aktuellen 2 - 6-Kernprozessoren bis zum Phenom II X6 1090T bzw. Core i7-980X


 03. Impressionen

Ich finde das Design wahrhaft gelungen, auf jeder Seite das ausgefräste X, welches sich über den ganzen Kühler zieht. Der komplett silbern-grau gehaltene Look sieht sehr edel aus. Auf der obersten, sichtbaren Lamelle prankt ein grosses gestanztes X, sowie das geprägte Xilence-Logo. Er macht einen stabilen und hochwertigen Eindruck. Auch die Qualität stimmt, es ist nix verbogen oder dergleichen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






04. Die Installation

Die Installation erweist sich als komplex, da für den Einbau das Mainboard ausgebaut und das  Retentionmodul entfernt werden muss. Die gut gemachte Anleitung erklärt aber mit vielen Bildern wie vorgegangen werden muss. So ist es auch für Anfänger zu schaffen den Kühler zu installieren.
Sehr positiv ist mir aufgefallen dass der Kühler trotz seiner Größe keine Steckplätze verdeckt.
Man muss mit diesem Kühler also auf keine seiner Speicherbänke verzichten.
Allerdings ist es recht schwierig die Schrauben anzuziehen wenn etwas im Weg ist, wie der Chipsatzkühler zum Beispiel.
Obwohl die Backplate aus Kunststoff ist, hält sie den Kühler bombenfest.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





05. Der Test

Dann wollen wir auch noch einen Blick auf die Temperaturen werfen.
Testsystem:
AMD Athlon II X2 240
Cool & Quiet aktiv
Arctic-Cooling MX 2 Wärmeleitpaste
Asus M4A78-E
Coolermaster Elite 335
2x 120mm Coolermaster Gehäuselüfter
Temperaturen ausgelesen mit Speedfan
__________________________________________________
Beim ersten Durchlauf liefen die Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl (CPU- und Gehäuselüfter).

Drehzahl CPU-Lüfter: 1600rpm
Drehzahl Gehäuselüfter: 1950 rpm

Die Zimmertemperatur betrug 26,5°C.
CPU im Leerlauf: 35°C
CPU unter Last nach 30 Minuten Prime95: 45°C.

Die Lautstärke des CPU-Kühlers ist selbst bei voller Drehzahl zwar hörbar aber nicht nervig oder störend.
 Da keine Testgeräte zur Verfügung stehen, ist dies nur meine subjektive Meinung.
__________________________________________________
Beim zweiten Durchlauf liefen die Lüfter gedrosselt (CPU- und Gehäuselüfter).

Drehzahl CPU-Lüfter: 1100rpm
Drehzahl Gehäuselüfter: 1500rpm

Die Zimmertemperatur betrug 24,7°C.
CPU im Leerlauf: 36°C.
CPU unter Last nach 30 Minuten Prime95: 46°C

Gedrosselt sind alle Lüfter sehr leise. Unhörbar sind sie nicht, aber trotzdem eine Wohltat für die Ohren. 
Werden in dieser Einstellung völlig von Musik oder Spielesound übertönt.
__________________________________________________


Update 06.07.2010
Modus: Gedrosselt
Drehzahl CPU-Lüfter: 1050rpm
Drehzahl Gehäuselüfter: 1400rpm

Die Zimmertemperatur betrug 22°C.
CPU im Leerlauf: 34°C.
CPU unter Last nach 30 Minuten Prime95: 43°C
_____________________________________

Modus: Volle Drehzahl
Drehzahl CPU-Lüfter: 1500rpm
Drehzahl Gehäuselüfter: 1950rpm

Die Zimmertemperatur betrug 22°C.
CPU im Leerlauf: 31°C.
CPU unter Last nach 30 Minuten Prime95: 41°C
______________________________________



06. Fazit

Ein grundsolider Kühler, welcher keine anderen Steckplätze verdeckt, leise ist und die CPU anständig kühlt.
 Das die Temperaturen höher ausfallen sollte man der Jahreszeit und der momentanen Hitzewelle anschreiben.
Die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers liegt bei 52,90€.
Entdeckt habe ich ihn schon ab 45€. 
Bisher kann ich den Kühler bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen.​


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Schönes Review, leider nur subjektiv das meiste.
Wie hast du die Temps ausgelesen? Mit Everest? Wenn ja welche Temps hast du genommen?
Hast du C&Q aktiviert?
Schön wäre es wenn du das Ding unter halbwegs konstaten Raumtemperaturen mit verschieden Lüftern testen könntest. Vielleicht auch mal mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Ich hab dafür Speedfan und Asus PC-Probe genutzt.
Cool & Quiet ist aktiv, ja.

Verschiedene Lüfter muss ich mal schauen, ich bin ja der Meinung die meisten nutzen es im "Auslieferungszustand" und so möchte ich auch die Werte rüberbringen.


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Da bin ich der selben Meinung. Auslieferungszustand verwenden die meisten, teste ja auch nicht anders. Ich hab den M606 auch im nächsten Test drin und er schneidet recht gut ab. Bis 125W TDP kann er sehr leise zu werke gehen, erst darüber geht ihm ein wenig die Kühlfläche aus und der Lüfter muss mehr schaufeln.


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Also mir gefällt das Review ... an einigen Ecken haperts noch, aber klappt schon ganz Gut!


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

nice review!


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

So heute liegt die Temperatur im Raum bei  geschmeidigen 22°C also hab ich nochmal die Temperaturen ausgelesen und dem Thread ein Update verpasst.

Schonmal danke fürs Feedback, denn ohne könnt ich nix draus lernen um es in Zukunft besser machen zu können. Von daher würde ich es begrüßen wenn ihr mir beschreibt an was für Ecken es denn genau hapert


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Schöner Test! Interessant wäre natürlich zu wissen, wie der Xilence auf einem Quad abgeschnitten hätte... die werden ja gerne etwas wärmer als Ihre zweikernigen Kollegen


----------



## matteo92 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Top Review. Gut zu lesen!


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

@facehugger
Der M606 schafft es locker bis 125W TDP leise zu kühlen. Ein ausführlicher Test wird diese Woche noch bei uns kommen. Bei 140W TDP muss der Lüfter aber langsam dann doch etwas aufdrehen. Aber Xilence arbeitet gerade an einem noch besseren Kühler. Welcher dann endgültig in der Spitze stehen soll


----------



## Shi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe selbst einen Xilence 2CF 80MM und der ist absolut unhörbar


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @facehugger
> Der M606 schafft es locker bis 125W TDP leise zu kühlen. Ein ausführlicher Test wird diese Woche noch bei uns kommen. Bei 140W TDP muss der Lüfter aber langsam dann doch etwas aufdrehen. Aber Xilence arbeitet gerade an einem noch besseren Kühler. Welcher dann endgültig in der Spitze stehen soll


Danke für die Info. Freu mich schon auf deinen Test...


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Schönes Review. 

Ich sitze selbst gerade am Officerechner mit AII X2 250 und Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro. Also mal schnell Prime95 reingehauen und verglichen. 

Bei selber Zimmertemperatur, voller Drehzahl und gleicher WLP muss ich mich bei Prime 95 nach 30 min um 7°C geschlagen geben.


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

@Rolk
Du willst gar nicht wissen wie der Unterschied bei der Lautstärke zwischen dem Alpine 64 und dem M606 ist  Ein Freezer 64Pro ist bei mir im kommenden Test auch dabei. Und letzteres ist ein wahrer Föhn im Gegensatz zum M606.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Wieso will ich das nicht wissen? Ich hab das Teil doch quasi vor den Füssen und aus 0,5 m Entfernung ist er selbst bei 1700 U/min wirklich leise. Selbst bei 2300 U/min wird das Ding nicht wirklich laut und ist leiser wie so mancher Towerkühler bei voller Drehzahl. 

Ich wollte den Xilence ja auch nicht schlecht reden falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte...


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

@Rolk
Das sollte jetzt absolut kein Angriff sein  Tut mir leid wenn das so rüber kam. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken das der M606 um ein vielfaches leiser betrieben werden kann.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Hmm das sollte er ja auch. Ist ja nicht gerade die gleiche Leistungsklasse. 

Ich frage mich jetzt nur, warum du den Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro für so laut hältst. Hast du den auf einem i7 getestet?


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Ich teste auf diversen TDP Klassen. 65W, 89W, 125W und 140W. Von derzeit 26 Kühlern die ich auf diesem System getestet habe, ist der 64Pro der zweit lauteste ab 89W TDP. Dabei reize ich aber auch die TDP Klassen voll aus. Die CPU angaben sind ja meist mit viel Spielraum dimensioniert. Einfach mal den Link in meiner Sig folgen, dann weißt du wie ich teste .


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Ok, den Link hatte ich schon gesehen, aber erfolgreich ignoriert. 

Habs jetzt noch mal ausgetestet und der AC wird aus 0,5 m Entfernung bei ca. 1100 U/min in einem Silverstone SST-SG02W-F Sugo - white praktisch unhörbar. Dafür macht sich ein leichtes Lüfterschleifen bemerkbar, wenn man ein bischen näher ran geht, was aber die Gehäuselüfter sein werden.

Ist jetzt aber auch egal, hier gings ja um einen anderen Kühler...


----------



## schlappe89 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

@Kaktus in deinem Test schreibst du über den Arctic Freezer:


> Der ehrwürdige Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro hat offensichtlich seine besten Jahre hinter sich und wurde mittlerweile von vielen anderen Kühlern technisch und leistungsmäßig überholt.


Dabei kühlt er bis zu einer TDP von 125W fast genauso gut wie der hier getestete Xilence (auf 12V).
Und er schafft es sogar die 140W Klasse gut zu kühlen. Samuel Panorama und BigShuriken sind leistungsmäßig schlechter.
Für 15 Euro ein sehr guter Kühler, man muss auch die 28°C Umgebungstemperatur bedenken.
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass man CPUs im Idle sehr weit runtertakten kann und auch der AC leise werkeln kann.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

@schlappe89
Sicher, schafft aber "jeder" Kühler (absolute Winzlinge ausgenommen) mit entsprechend starkem Lüfter. Die Frage ist immer, bei welcher Lautstärke, und schau dir mal die Lautstärkenvergleiche bei der Target Temperatur an.


----------



## schlappe89 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Ein Kühler ist ein Kühler  und die Kühlleistung ist das wichtigste. Du hast auch nur unter Vollast getestet und nicht mit K10 Stat oder C&Q im Idle. Und wenn es unter Vollast laut wird dann ist es besser als eine abgerauchte CPU (der PC schlatet sich da vorher ab).
Im Idle ist der AC 64 sehr leise.
Für 15 Euro eine 140W CPU (echte 140W) zu kühlen und das bei 28°C Raumtemp ist für mich mehr als gut.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Idle, ist "jeder" Kühler leise zu bekommen. Das ist überhaupt kein Argument. Leise im Idle bekommt man auch den Boxed Kühler. Und wenn du an der Spannung herum spielst, was nicht wirklich viele machen, änderst du ja eh die TDP und danach musst du gehen wenn man für sich selbst einen Kühler suchen möchte. 
Und was meinst du mit "echten 140W TDP"? 140W TDP sind 140W TDP. Wenn man diese ausreizt (was ich mache) spielt es keine Rolle ob du einen Singelcore mit 140W TDp hast oder einen Quadcore mit 140W TDP. Die Verlustleistung ist die Selbe. Und auch hier.... 140W kannst du mit jedem Kühler, der nicht grade ein Winzling ist, kühlen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Lautstärke.


----------



## schlappe89 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Der AC kann unter 5V laufen und ist unter 7V der leiseste Kühler in deinem Test.
Eine 89W CPU kühlt er mit 7V ausreichend. 
Bei 125W und 140W kühlt er unter 12 V besser aber lauter als Samuel, Scythe und Panorama, aber wie sieht es unter 9V oder 10V aus? Das wurde nicht getestet.

Ich sag "echte 140W" weil die Verlustleistung der CPUs nicht genau angegeben ist.

€dit: Der 140W boxed dreht aber noch ein bisschen schneller und damit auch bestimmt lauter als der AC.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

@schlappe89
Wie gesagt, schau dir die Lautstärkenmessung bei der Zieltemperatur von 55° an. 65W TDP kann er sehr leise kühlen. Ab 89W ist er einer der lautesten Kühlern im Test und weit hinter einem Samuel 17, Panorama oder Big Shuriken. Und das mit Abstand. Da röhrt er schon mit einer Lautstärke dich ich persönlich als absolut und völlig inakzeptabel empfinde, zumal er hier genauso laut wie ein Boxed Kühler wird. Du musst auch bedenken das die db(A) Messung progressiv ansteigt. 10 db(A) mehr, enspricht subjektiv fast der doppelten Lautstärke.

Aber hier geht es nicht um den AC, sondern um den Xilence M606.

Wen du mit mir Disskutieren möchtest, dann per PN oder einem neuen Thread. Sonst wird das hier extrem OT.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [User-Review] Xilence M606 CPU-Kühler*

Schöner Kühler, Xilence macht sich!
Finde den Roten Lüfter mit dem silbernen Kreuz in der Mitte aber noch geiler, sehr agrressives Design....


----------

